# Harry Potter Forum



## David Pence

What does everyone think about TTF maintaining a discussion board for the Harry Potter books?

While we host a small section dedicated to J. K. Rowling's books, a more dedicated site might be an interesting addition to TTF.

Check out THE LEAKY FORUM and let me know what you think.

If we decide to open it up, at least two moderators would have to be installed before members could join.


----------



## Turgon

Nicely set out site WM - just out of curiosity what would the House Rooms be used for? Would we have house-quizzes, merit points, and quiddich matches... It would be cool to have a link from one site to the other - kind of like we did with MERPG where it looked like you were just clicking on another subsection - might give TTF a little more traffic. Not being a part of a Harry Potter community I have no ideas on how busy it would be and such. But nice work!


----------



## Gilthoniel

Yeah, I agree with Turgon. Looks good, and I reckon there'd be quite a bit of activity. I'd be willing to join! What would happen to the small section already in TTF?

Well done!


----------



## Turgon

It would also look nicer with a Potteresque theme to it - but I'm sure that's planned if the site does open. Call me a little kid - but I'd love to do a Hogwarts RPG there. 

One more thing - shouldn't merchandising be in Knockturn Alley? That would be awesome - go on Webmaster! Deliciously ironic.


----------



## David Pence

The layout of the site can of course be altered, so the house rooms can be used for whatever the majority feels best.


----------



## Gilthoniel

What about the J.K Rowling section we have at the moment? Would that be moved across, or stay here?


----------



## David Pence

I don't know about moving what's here already, but, any new Potter discussions would go there.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

dapence said:


> What does everyone think about TTF maintaining a discussion board for the Harry Potter books?



I'm for it. I think HP has solid merit, and JKR will be around for a while, especially when she lets rip with her first non-HP works. Whether the HP saga will be as widely read and/or held in as much comparable regard as TH/LOTR, only time will tell. But I think the HP saga has enough substance to be grist for many a substantial post here. It may indeed attract a following the equal of what LOTR was in the past.

Barley


----------



## Gilthoniel

Barliman Butterbur said:


> ...and JKR will be around for a while, especially when she lets rip with her first non-HP works.



Ooh! Good point! Who knows? If she carries on writing as well as she has before, this might be the creation of the next TTF! Although, there isn't as much of a back story to HP as there is in Middle Earth, so there is a slight chance that after a while discussion might come to a standstill - topics become stagnant with questions being repeated _ad nauseum_, and a dramatic drop in activity, in a far quicker time than unfortunately happened here.

Don't get me wrong though - I'm all for it! I'd dive in head first in fact!


----------



## Firawyn

Oh yes. I am largely in favor of this idea! 

Oh and Hogwarts RPGing...you can count on me to be in that as well!

Would the Leaky Forum (TLF!) be a sister site to the Tolkien Forum?

That in itself would create more traffic here, since HP and LOTR are much the same genre, and have joint fans a plenty!


----------



## Elbereth

I actually just finished reading the Harry Potter series for the first time last month and liked it so much I'm re-reading it again...(a bit obsessive...but hey they are a fun and easy read).

Therefore, I also agree that a Harry Potter section would be a very welcomed addition to this already great forum. Hey who knows...maybe that may actually be the thing to drag me back into the forum more often. (We'll see though...I'm very very busy with work and business travel)

And Turgon...if you need a small bit part in your Hogwarts RPG let me know...it sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Elbereth

Turgon said:


> Nicely set out site WM - just out of curiosity what would the House Rooms be used for? Would we have house-quizzes, merit points, and quiddich matches... It would be cool to have a link from one site to the other - kind of like we did with MERPG where it looked like you were just clicking on another subsection - might give TTF a little more traffic. Not being a part of a Harry Potter community I have no ideas on how busy it would be and such. But nice work!



I like the idea of the House rooms. WM, do you think you might be able to set up some sort of function that could do the sorting of members into different houses? This may be asking too much, I know...but it would be cool if you could do it. (suggestion...maybe it can be done with a questionaire? its just a thought though)


----------



## Firawyn

Elbereth, good to see you .

First round of HP and re-reading? Wow, I'm impressed. I'm in the middle of a re-read as well, though this would be round...oh four or five, for me. I've lost count. I own them all in hardcover!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

While waiting for the Grand Opening of the Leaky Forum, here's the latest about Emma Watson:

*Emma Watson Replaces Scarlett "Too Old" Johansson In Film*

Emma Watson, aka Hermione from the "Harry Potter" films, landed a plum role in an upcoming movie after Scarlett Johansson was deemed overage:
"Harry Potter" heroine Emma Watson is attached to star in the period romance "Napoleon and Betsy," replacing Scarlett Johansson who was deemed too old for the role.
Watson, 18, will play Betsy Balcombe, a young, impetuous noblewoman trapped on the isolated British island of St. Helena who falls in love with Napoleon, who has been exiled there.
Johansson, 23, is still serving as a producer. The indie project comes from writer-director Benjamin Ross.

Watson is known for her role as Hermione Granger in Warner Bros.' "Harry Potter" films, and is completing filming on the sixth installment, "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince."
With filming of the last chapter, "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows," scheduled to commence in early 2009, Watson hopes to shoot "Napoleon and Betsy" in the fall.

In other Watson news, she turned 18 this week, on April 15. Along with that birthday came access to her substantial "Harry Potter" money: about $20 million in earnings:
Emma Watson, the actress who has played Hermione Granger in the Harry Potter films since she was 12, gained access to a cool £10.5 million worth of earnings after coming of age this week...

Her parents are reported to be among a select, but growing, band of mothers and fathers taking steps to ensure that their wealthy teenagers don't blow their fortunes on sex, drugs and rock'n'roll by enrolling her in an intensive three-day financial education course run by the private bank Coutts.

Source

===============================

And good for Emma's parents! They're looking out for her. Time was when the parents of child stars — before protective laws were in place — had their children's money spent and gone — blown on booze and worse — years before they ever grew up.

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Cheers to that Barley!

Every time I think about child stars, I remember the whole LeAnne Rimes ordeal. Very sad, I think. Good to see some people making better choices.



> Rimes filed a lawsuit on May 2, 2000, in Dallas County District Court, alleging that her father, Wilbur C. Rimes, and her former manager, Lyle Walker, took more than $7 million from her over five years. The lawsuit claimed the two men charged unreasonable fees and manipulated LeAnn's company for their own financial gain. She was seeking unspecified damages because her attorneys didn't know how much money was gone. Her lawyer said accountants hired by LeAnn's mother to investigate the two men discovered that the pair had received more than $8 million in royalties--$5 million more than did LeAnn. In November of 2000, Rimes filed another lawsuit, this time against her label, Curb Records. She was asking to be released from the contract her parents signed on her behalf when she was 12 years old. Rimes also wanted Curb to turn over the rights to all of her past music and video work, give up publishing interests, and destroy all her recordings now being distributed. Her legal battles were resolved in part in December of 2001, when Curb Records agreed to rewrite her contract to meet Rimes's approval. In another courtroom drama--also resolved at that time--her former bodyguard, Robert Lavetta, made a deal with prosecutors, thus avoiding prison time in an extortion case by which Rimes was victimized by Lavetta.



Source.


----------



## Mali

The idea for a harry potter forum seems good, and could probably attract people to TTF later on, since some of the HP fans are also tolkien fans. I am wondering whether or not the site will be geared towards intelligent discussion, or more commercialized childlike discussions...? Either way I would be a participant, but I am still curious. Anyway, this sounds like a really cool idea.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Did anyone watch _My Boy Jack_ on PBS the other night? Daniel Radcliffe put in a _very_ creditable performance as Jack Kipling, Rudyard Kipling's only son. The elder Kipling was a jingoist of the first order (as were most male Brits of the day) who pulled strings to get his myopic son into the army despite his fatally poor vision, where he went off to fight in the trenches in WW I. Young Kipling, now an officer and desperate to be his own man and seen as brave by his father, led his men straight into withering German machine gun fire and mustard gas, and was killed the day after his 18th birthday. This needless death, the guilt felt by the father, the anguish suffered by him, his wife and his daughter, almost destroyed the Kipling family.

Kipling did this despite his knowledge that the British army was outnumbered and outgunned about 10 to one (150,000:1.3 million; British weapons were 50 years old and out of date), and that the British military didn't know the first thing about trench warfare. They lost over 10,000 men in the first hours of the first day alone. Naturally Kipling, for all his rampant jingoism, had never ever been the military or in war himself — like most warmongers. The scenes of trench warfare were hair-raising.

Much of the movie was shot in the actual Kipling home and grounds. 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Mali said:


> The idea for a harry potter forum seems good, and could probably attract people to TTF later on, since some of the HP fans are also tolkien fans. I am wondering whether or not the site will be geared towards intelligent discussion, or more commercialized childlike discussions...? Either way I would be a participant, but I am still curious. Anyway, this sounds like a really cool idea.



With Dave at the helm, it could be nothing less than intelligent. And the other thing to consider is that once a forum is started, it's not the admin - but the members that set the standard. If the first members of TTF had been major movie junkies, and not Tolkienologists at heart, TTF would have been like any other Lord of the Rings forum out there - a fan-ville. 


@ Barley, 

That's high praise for a natural born critic...though come to think of it you've been dishing out alot of praise lately. Old age has made you soft!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> @ Barley,
> 
> That's high praise for a natural born critic...though come to think of it you've been dishing out alot of praise lately. Old age has made you soft!



Don't worry, it's only temporary... 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

*raise eyebrows* We shall see.


----------



## Mali

Firawyn said:


> \ - but the members that set the standard. If the first members of TTF had been major movie junkies, and not Tolkienologists at heart, TTF would have been like any other Lord of the Rings forum out there - a fan-ville.


 
Then I hope to see a lot of original TTF members out there on that site. I am a member of some harry potter discussion boards, and to be honest, its full of twelve year olds who never read the book (which is fine), and there is no balance between silly discussions and intelligent ones.


----------



## Turgon

I think Barley has demonstrated that intelligent conversation is the norm on these forums. I didn't see the show though Barley... and was quite gutted about it. I'm quite interested in WWI as it shows more than anything the stupidity of war. Wilfred Owen's poems stand out as some of the greatest work in English literature for just that reason. Also it has a great bearing on Tolkien's work.

I'm sure it won't be long until My Son Jack is repeated on this side of the pond however.


----------



## Elbereth

Just curious...when is the Leaky Forum going to have its grand opening?

I've seen that darn link on the forum for nearly two months now... No rush...but I just finished reading the books and I know I would have alot to share if that forum was up and running.


----------



## Firawyn

Ah, yes when indeed?

I'm re-reading the series at the present as well. I have just passed the point in _Order of the Pheonix_ where Hermione told Fed and George off (without Ron's help!) for trying their Skiveing Snackboxes out on first years. Great scene.


----------



## Firawyn

Another month has almost passed...will the "Leaky Forum" open anytime soon? Are you still awaiting moderators? I'll volunteer if that's the case, if that will get the ball rolling...


----------



## Persephone

It looks nice and it's probably about time that a _sensible_ forum for Harry Potter be created. Most of the forums for HP out there are inundated with screaming fangirls who have not read a single Harry Potter book and base everything on the films. I have visited a few of them but never stayed for more than a day as I have been viciously attacked by people who call themselves, SHIPPERS. *cringe*


----------



## Firawyn

What the heck is a "shipper"?


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> What the heck is a "shipper"?



Mutant posters apparently of the younger kind who do nothing all day but talk about the would-be relationSHIPS of the characters either in the films or in the books--mostly in the films. In the Harry Potter universe, romance plays a bigger role in the stories than the actual plot, which according to Rowling is the old--but very reliable--GOOD vs EVIL ploy. (if you ask me, it's more like, stop-him-or-he'll-wipe-out-the-world-ploy because basically, if you really think about it, that's what Harry and his pals have been trying to do all this time: stop Voldemort from taking over the world!)


----------



## Firawyn

Okay, I get it...I've done my best to avoid HP forms in the past because I figured that was what would happen.

I'm a huge Narnia *books* fan (living encyclopedia here, no joke)but there were no decent Narnia forums prior to..._Mosley_. 

Oh, random note though not really that off topic - I saw a bumper sticker today that said "Republicans for Voldemort"...I laughed so hard I nearly cried!


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> Okay, I get it...I've done my best to avoid HP forms in the past because I figured that was what would happen.
> 
> I'm a huge Narnia *books* fan (living encyclopedia here, no joke)but there were no decent Narnia forums prior to..._Mosley_.
> 
> Oh, random note though not really that off topic - I saw a bumper sticker today that said "Republicans for Voldemort"...I laughed so hard I nearly cried!




HAHAHAHAHA! Must have been a democrat's car.

lol!

Well, during all the hype about the Horcruxes, I waded in a couple of forums posting my almost perfect guesses of where the Horcruxes were, and I stumbled upon several (including the very obnoxious Mugglenet.com) and found people who are young enough to be my children blowing me off because I did not believe that Harry will fall for Hermione. I mean, I don't CARE! But it seemed pretty obvious in the books who Hermione had the hots for. Besides, if you really ask me, I think Rowling meant Harry to be gay. I mean, if Dumbledore came out of the closet...  right?


----------



## Majimaune

Firawyn said:


> I'm a huge Narnia *books* fan (living encyclopedia here, no joke)but there were no decent Narnia forums prior to..._Mosley_.


Join the club. There isn't even a Lewis section at Chrons.



Narya said:


> Well, during all the hype about the Horcruxes, I waded in a couple of forums posting my almost perfect guesses of where the Horcruxes were, and I stumbled upon several (including the very obnoxious Mugglenet.com) and found people who are young enough to be my children blowing me off because I did not believe that Harry will fall for Hermione. I mean, I don't CARE! But it seemed pretty obvious in the books who Hermione had the hots for. Besides, if you really ask me, I think Rowling meant Harry to be gay. I mean, if Dumbledore came out of the closet...  right?


*cough* me *cough* I didn't like some of the stuff you said on Chrons but you were right.


----------



## Firawyn

> Besides, if you really ask me, I think Rowling meant Harry to be gay.



Nah, when has any well known authur made the main character in the story gay? It's still, even in this day and age, too controversial. *scowl* I would know.


----------



## Majimaune

Firawyn said:


> Nah, when has any well known authur made the main character in the story gay? It's still, even in this day and age, too controversial. *scowl* I would know.


Unless the story is about someone gay...Then that book is never put on shelves for fear it would never sell when I'm sure it would sell very very well.


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> Nah, when has any well known authur made the main character in the story gay? It's still, even in this day and age, too controversial. *scowl* I would know.




Hello! Brokeback Mountain! There are two gay men there and they were the main characters.

But what I said about Harry was meant to be a joke. I'm still in stitches at the fact that she outed the honorable headmaster. I mean, who would've thought those people who _shipped_ Dumbledore and Grendewald were right. I mocked them to high heavens and they turned out right. Then again, this is Rowling's world, were a giantess and a man can have a child and a human and a goblin as well, so, you know, ANYTHING'S POSSIBLE.


----------



## Persephone

Majimaune said:


> Join the club. There isn't even a Lewis section at Chrons.
> 
> *cough* me *cough* I didn't like some of the stuff you said on Chrons but you were right.




lol! I know! I was very much disliked in that forum. At least I didn't have to eat my shoe.


----------



## Majimaune

Narya said:


> lol! I know! I was very much disliked in that forum. At least I didn't have to eat my shoe.


That is true. When are you coming back?


----------



## Firawyn

Narya said:


> Hello! Brokeback Mountain! There are two gay men there and they were the main characters.




Wow! One movie (was it a book first?). I never saw it. I'm still blown away as to how that got so much publicity...it never happens.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Firawyn said:


> Wow! One movie (was it a book first?). I never saw it. I'm still blown away as to how that got so much publicity...it never happens.



Yeah, the book of the same name was by Annie Proulx. To be fair to the movie, once you get past all the hype (and, to an extent, homophobia), it is actually a brilliant movie. One of my favorites.

Btw, loving the new avatar, Fir.


----------



## Persephone

Majimaune said:


> That is true. When are you coming back?





When? Let's see... last time I was there, I posted a story for critique and got a heavy lashing. I love Orson Scott Card but sadly, not many people in Chronicles do, so when I post something for discussion, it usually ends up empty for weeks, and when someone actually posts something in them, it's either an empty one liner or an even emptier two liner. So, until I see the need to talk about other authors or hear negative remarks about a story I'm writing, then maybe I'll come back.


----------



## Elbereth

Well....still another month and no new forum and no new news of when or if it will be opened. Has our dear webmaster gone on vacation. Or had he suddenly vanished from sight never to be heard from again. 

I am very tempted to see if I can sneak on the site...here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## Persephone

Elbereth said:


> Well....still another month and no new forum and no new news of when or if it will be opened. Has our dear webmaster gone on vacation. Or had he suddenly vanished from sight never to be heard from again.
> 
> I am very tempted to see if I can sneak on the site...here's to wishful thinking.



Have you heard: Dapence is actually Chuck Norris!


----------



## Firawyn

Texas Ranger! I love that guy! lol. 

Seriously though, where the heck is that guy? He started on about the HP forum, and we are still waiting...he called for new moderators, and that, again, it in the stall... are we sure nothing happened to him - there are all sorts of things that can go wrong in a persons life.

Fir-


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

J. K. Rowling's latest HARRY POTTER BOOK now available!

_The Tales of Beedle the Bard_, translated from the original runes by Hermione Granger, and with a substantial introduction by Albus Dumbledore.

Available here:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=beedle+the+bard&x=0&y=0

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

*jumps*

Gosh Barley, you came out of nowhere! Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> *jumps*
> 
> Gosh Barley, you came out of nowhere! Don't scare me like that!



I'm _always_ around ... if only "in the general darkness beneath the trees..."

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Always around?

Hummm, sounds like a _god_ complex in the making.


----------



## Elbereth

Here's a conspiracy theory for you...maybe WebMaster has an alter-ego on the site that we just don't know about. So he can lurk without us knowing. 

Either that or it could be my paranoid dilusions getting the best of me because I am staying up way way past my bedtime.


----------



## Firawyn

That's a scary idea...


----------



## David Pence

I'm still here ... I wish I had more free time is all. The Potter site is still sort of ready to go. I do need to setup at least two good moderators before we can open the site. Since Warner Brother's have moved the next Potter movie back nearly a year (July, 2009), we have some breathing room to do that.


----------



## Firawyn

I'm online daily, I still volunteer for moderating TTF, and still volunteer for moderating the Leaky Forum. I am at your service, sir. *bows*

(I figure if I'm here all the time anyway, might as well be useful.)


----------



## Firawyn

Do we have any updates on the Leaky Forum? The "Mosley is so Hot!!" people on other boards scare me! 

Nerd seeking Harry Potter forum without the scary 13 year olds!


----------



## Elbereth

I agree....someone needs to kick start this website into gear. The Harry Potter movies will begin again in July....so it would be great to have something in place before that time. And I agree with Firawyn...the other HP websites are simply too adolescent to have any quality discussion on these books. The Leaky forum is needed and long overdue.


I guess if you really needed a moderator for the Leaky Forum, I could volunteer some time to do that. It would give me an excuse to come back to these websites and ween off of facebook a bit. But that is up to Webmaster....(and frankly I am not sure if he ever thought of me as moderator material...but it is a solution to an immediate problem)


----------



## Firawyn

Good points Elbereth. 

And as I posted before, I'm also still willing to moderate. That's two there for you Admin!


----------



## Ingwë

You'd better start a Twilight forum. It is getting more and more popular. Fir, what do you think about that.


----------



## chrysophalax

Ew, ick...what is the deal with Twilight? Talk about major fluff! Please...anything but that!


----------



## Elbereth

I agree Chrys. I don't understand the appeal of the Twilight series. Although I guess that sort of story appeals to the same folks who like Gossip Girl and 90210....so I can see why it is gaining popularity. But yes...I second your motion...ick!


----------



## Ingwë

I haven't even watched it yet, so I can't say whether I like or dislike it. I just know it is getting more and more popular and some people consider it _the new Harry Potter_. So making a Twilight forum could be a good idea.


----------



## Firawyn

Twilight... Gag me with a pogo stick! Personally I think half the reason it's popular is because of the sex appeal. I admit, I have not read them (I refuse to read things that everyone else is reading...very non-conformist of me), but my understanding is, as I said above, it's more about the social and sex appeal that Twilight has gained it's popularity. It's not because it's written well, or has good character development, or a great plot line...vampire stories have been around for decades, and the fad of it comes and goes. 

Harry Potter was special because it was unique. Out of nowhere came this world of wizards (wizards being something that we are fascinated by, partially because wizards have always been noted as minor or side characters in various works of fantasy) that could be real to us because they were not set in King Arthur's time, or in some unknown world. These wizards lived in our world, and our time, and ON TOP OF THAT, it was a well written work with amazing character and plot development. 

Twilight will fade, at the very latest when the next "hot boy hero" comes along. I'm gonna take bets on King Caspian when Dawn Treader comes out, or Prince Rillian, when Silver Chair comes out...because gods forbid that characters in literature are anything but "oh so hot!!"


Fir-


----------



## Elbereth

Wonders where the webmaster is and why he hasn't responded to our pleas. Could it be that he is avoiding us? He is so illusive!!


----------



## Firawyn

Yea he seems to be busy.


----------



## David Pence

I'm all for opening up that site ... I need moderators in place before I do. So, I guess we need to find members who can (and will) moderate the site, then we can open it up.


----------



## Firawyn

By Elbereth:


> I guess if you really needed a moderator for the Leaky Forum, I could volunteer some time to do that.



By Firawyn:


> I'm also still willing to moderate.



By dapence:


> I'm all for opening up that site ... I need moderators in place before I do. So, I guess we need to find members who can (and will) moderate the site, then we can open it up.



I'm missing your problem here?


----------



## David Pence

You're right, I guess I missed that. That's great!

I've setup accounts for both of you there. What I would do, unless you are already familiar with phpBB, go to here and check out how it works. It's quite simple to manage really.

I can change your user names over there, just PM me there to let me know what you'd like.

Everyone else is of course invited as well to join up as well. The same rules here will there.


----------



## Firawyn

Looks great David! I'm fine with Keeping Firawyn for TLF...I'll remember it.


----------



## Firawyn

Humor the double post.

So what's the plan for development? I went on to look around, maybe start a few threads...get the ball (Golden Snitch!?) rolling, and I could not do anything other than log in with the information you sent.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Hey Fir — PM me when the HP site opens, eh (I've been hanging around Canadians lately)?

Barley


----------



## David Pence

Yes, start a few threads, perhaps look at what can be moved from here to there. Take your time, plan things out. If we're lucky, it will take off at a manageable rate.

I switched to vBulletin, so you'll feel more at home. You should be able to login there with your TTF passwords. 

I think with the talent available here, The Leaky Forum should do really well.


----------



## Aulë

Awww - I was hoping to be the first non-pence member! Missed out by a couple of hours!


----------



## Elbereth

The Leaky forum looks really good! 

I am really excited to get started. So much so that I'm taking time out of my terribly busy work day to write a few things about it now. 

When I get home later tonight I will be sure to add a few more pieces of content into the new website to help get the ball rolling on this thing. 

If you haven't signed up for the website...I definitely encourage that you do!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Elbereth said:


> The Leaky forum looks really good! ...
> If you haven't signed up for the website...I definitely encourage that you do!



Where do we sign?

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Barley! Good to see you! (where on earth have you been hiding?)

Um, I suppose you should register...just like you did here...however how would I know...the admin registered me. 

If I had it my way, you'd register with one of Umbridge's quills.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I registered, as Tevildo - awaiting moderator to accept me


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Speaking of registration, etc.: How does one set up one of these here new-fangled *blogs?* Is it something these trembling old fingers can do? And can we talk about _anything?_

Barley


----------



## Aulë

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Speaking of registration, etc.: How does one set up one of these here new-fangled *blogs?* Is it something these trembling old fingers can do? And can we talk about _anything?_
> 
> Barley


 

Blogs > Your Blog > Post to your blog.

I assume that you can post anything within reason...ie, no personal insults.


----------



## Confusticated

Am I the only one who is discouraged from posting there because there is so little activity?


----------



## Firawyn

Yea I agree. I was hoping for more activity with the new movie just coming out to rent...


----------



## Elbereth

Yeah, it is hard to participate in an forum that maybe gets one or two post per month...although that does make my job as Moderator for that site so much easier....


----------



## Firawyn

LOL totally yes. We shoud just branch TLF back here and keep the Mods set for it, as a subforum.


----------



## Josephine

It's sad to see that a forum which started so well is now almost dead. If you think that branching it back here would revive it, by all means do so!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, we've had a J. K. Rowling forum here for years now, so feel free to make use of that any time you'd like.


----------



## Confusticated

Huh? TTF still has its own Potter sector?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Actually, it's been merged back into the Green Dragon when the Leaky forum opened. However, even before that, the place was barely used at all.


----------



## Druid of Lûhn

This is the TOLKIEN forum, Harry Potter posts can go on http://www.thefantasyforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=247


----------



## Firawyn

Druid of Lûhn said:


> This is the TOLKIEN forum, Harry Potter posts can go on http://www.thefantasyforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=247



Um, no, they can go to the Leaky Forum. You will find that people on TTF stick together. TLF is the Harry Potter branch of TTF. Welcome to the family, newb.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Radcliffe & Watson gonna git nekkid! Your thoughts? (And what are _Rowling's_ thoughts I wonder?!)

http://bit.ly/6r7WsK

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...-nude-scene-for-Harry-Potter-in-new-film.html

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Amazing the thins Hollywood will include in the movie based off a book...they cut out some of the best plot developing scenes, but they include the less than important nudity, even going so far as to go with their imagination and make it more "sexy", and less of what it was (for example the King's Cross scene), and display of what you can't take with you after death.


----------



## Gothmog

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Radcliffe & Watson gonna git nekkid! Your thoughts? (And what are _Rowling's_ thoughts I wonder?!)
> 
> http://bit.ly/6r7WsK
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...-nude-scene-for-Harry-Potter-in-new-film.html
> 
> Barley



Hummm. Perhaps Radcliffe should not have horsed around in that play before the Potter series had been finished


----------



## Astrance

Well, since whatever they do will be a miserable failure compared to the books, they can undress the whole cast if they feel like it for what I care — it won't improve their adaptation anyway, and will hardly make it worse.


----------



## Josephine

That is so wrong! Could someone please go to Hollywood and explain to those writers the difference between a book and a piece of smutty adult fanfiction?


----------



## Astrance

And yet I'm sure there is somewhere some better fan fiction, whether smutty or not.

Though the worst fanfic I ever had the unhappiness to come upon was what would happen if Elrond and captain Picard (yes, the Star Trek bald guy, don't ask me why) were both gay and, well, do I need to tell you more ? You may want to read this summary, which proved quite enough for my personal taste. The few excerpts kindly provided there are still pursuing me.

So I guess we can be grateful to the Harry Potter film scenaristic crew _not_ to have Harry sleeping with mister Spock or whatever. Hermione looks quite tame in comparison.


----------



## Josephine

Very true, Stockholm, very true. I've read some truly disturbing stories that made me want to attack my brain with a scouring brush and soap, just to erase the memory. But at least those stories don't claim to be the real thing. Well, some authors say they've "corrected" the original work by changing pairings etc, but that's just nonsense, and no one listens to it anyway. The HP movies, however, are eagerly anticipated by thousands of people, and they want to see the real thing, not some fantasy. It's like Peter Jackson ending LotR with Frodo and Sam getting married. Sure, it's an end I'd love to see, but that's what fanfiction is for. Movies should stay close to the books they come from.


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, somebody besides me has visited fanfic.net...or perhaps even the Restricted Section? Some fanfic is total trash, but I've read some really, really, good ones. 

Do you write any fanfic Jo?


----------



## Josephine

Yes, I write fanfiction. How did you know that? I have two fandoms, "Phantom of the Opera" and HP. Unfortunately, at the moment, all my HP fics are in my native language, German (whereas all my POTO fics are in English), but I will start translating them soon. You can find my stories on fanfiction.net, adultfanfiction.net and fanfiktion.de. I've never tried it on Restricted Section because they're really picky and rather rude to people whose stories they don't accept (It happened to a good friend of mine.). My pen name is Jenny Wren. My main pairing is James / Severus, but I've written others, too. 

I'm rather picky about what I read. I have a few dozen stories saved on my computer which are so good that I can read them again and again. Most of the time, I prefer reading one of them to searching for new ones, since there are so many bad ones out there, and some of them (especially in the adult sections) almost make me physically sick to read.

Edit: A really good place to go for LotR stories featuring Hobbits is "West of the Moon", by the way. It's an archive with very high standards, so you can be sure that the writers there know their grammar and spelling and have a profound knowledge of Tolkien and his work (so no stories about Fodo and Sem on their way to Merdor *lol*). I've found some great stories there.


----------

